# Had a nasty fall, looking for a helmet that covers the ears completely.



## Days of Thunder (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi! I went biking with friends not too long ago, had a fun time and all, but I got distracted at one point and I ran into a tree going pretty quick, where I proceeded to fall and scraped the right side of my head against a large jagged rock, which sliced my earlobe open and scraped my cheek. Entirely my fault >.<

All in all, a couple stitches later, here I am looking for a helmet that will help prevent these kind of injuries in the future.

The helmet I was wearing that day was a plain old Bell helmet, like most, it did not cover the ears. Anybody know of a brand that makes biking helmets that kind of extend the shell of the helmet lower to cover the sides of the head more than a regular helmet? 

I've been also thinking very hardly of just buying a full face helmet and get it done with.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I would just get a full face if I was you. You can get some light, well ventilated ones (MET Parachute and Bell Super 2R) that are fine on long, pedaled days on the bike


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I've ridden high end 1/2 domes for years. I can say the MET parachute is well worth the money to me.

I had an injury to the face and won't ride 1/2 domes anymore. I ride in MD, hot and humid. The MET is a tiny bit warmer when I'm barely moving in a climb, but if I have any speed, it's easily as well if not better vented than some 1/2 domes I've owned.

Make sure if you're researching them you look at the new generations as the first gen was a POS.
Parachute - Met Helmets


----------



## Days of Thunder (Dec 30, 2015)

I see, yeah I think I'm just gonna play it safe and look into the MET and similar helmets. 

I appreciate the help fellas


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Days of Thunder said:


> I see, yeah I think I'm just gonna play it safe and look into the MET and similar helmets.
> 
> I appreciate the help fellas


I'll save you some time, it's the MET or the Bell Super 2R. That's it for light, vented FF helmets.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

Theres the Urge Archi-Enduro as well,its meant to be the middle ground between a downhill helmet and open face helmet for the "enduro" guys.
If you live in a hot climate though it might have too much coverage,Ive used it in 25'c and it is warm inside but the full brow pad keeps any sweat out of the eyes and while youre moving the vents work pretty well.Its made from fiberglass so pretty tough as well.Weight isnt too bad,mine is 900g for the large with a couple of GoPro mounts.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Joss002 said:


> Theres the Urge Archi-Enduro as well,its meant to be the middle ground between a downhill helmet and open face helmet for the "enduro" guys.
> If you live in a hot climate though it might have too much coverage,Ive used it in 25'c and it is warm inside but the full brow pad keeps any sweat out of the eyes and while youre moving the vents work pretty well.Its made from fiberglass so pretty tough as well.Weight isnt too bad,mine is 900g for the large with a couple of GoPro mounts.
> 
> View attachment 1039570


After the user on here posted pictures of his face when is Enduro matic flex in during a crash- no thanks. At least the MET passes 1952 for what it's worth.


----------



## Joss002 (Sep 22, 2014)

TwoTone said:


> After the user on here posted pictures of his face when is Enduro matic flex in during a crash- no thanks. At least the MET passes 1952 for what it's worth.


Isnt CE1078 and CPSC standards enough !!


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


>


That Met is one nice looking FF helmet, and so is your oven:thumbsup:


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Joss002 said:


> Isnt CE1078 and CPSC standards enough !!


Not if you're buying it for the chin bar. Just my opinion, but 1952 is the only one that includes a chin bar deflection test.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

kevinboyer said:


> That Met is one nice looking FF helmet, and so is your oven:thumbsup:


Thanks! The matching cook top is to the left and the microwave above!


----------



## andrstein (Jan 13, 2016)

I wear various models of Fly Racing full face helmets for BMX racing and mountain biking. They are affordable and quality helmets. Helmets | FLY Racing | Motocross, MTB, BMX, Snowmobile Racewear; Street Apparel and Hard Parts I trust nothing less than full face for my pretty grill 

I just recently fell hard down a boulder strewn embankment. My head was virtually unscathed but had I been wearing just a standard helmet would have ended up with a broken jaw and probably much more because my head and face area of the helmet definitely impacted into rocks.

Maybe someday when I don't push it hard I can get less face coverage but for now I prefer the safety of the full face. You can only regret not having it when its already too late. Best of luck!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

lot's of configurations...

Lazer Revolution Helmet - Review - Pinkbike


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Whenever I see the lazer helmet


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

Another vote for the MET Parachute. I love mine, and only notice the chin bar when drinking, otherwise it feels just like a trail helmet. Even better in fact, as it is much more stable on my head. This is a bonus when running a light (or camera). If the fit is right for your head shape, you will like the MET.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Didn't read through all the posts so apologies if this has been mentioned: Lazer Revolution Helmet - Review - Pinkbike


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

westin said:


> Didn't read through all the posts so apologies if this has been mentioned: Lazer Revolution Helmet - Review - Pinkbike


About 3 posts up.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Another vote for the MET Parachute. Been riding with mine since last summer and love it.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

+1 onto this thread dig (well sort of) for the Met Parachute


Have worn this helmet for awhile now, and have had a few stacks in it. Chin bar has saved me. And its not all that hot sweaty and heavy compared to my Bontrager Rally helmet.

Once moving the flow is fine.

Only time I've taken it off is when I know there is a long road/fire trail climb, or a long walk back up the trail.

Provides plenty of protection.. and my head is holding up fine after a couple of stacks (couple of hair line splits in the helmet so prob due for replacement)
Not sure how proper full face helmets work, but when you stack it into dirt, dirt easily gets into the helmet due to the fact it has plenty of vents.


----------



## ajcjr (Jan 5, 2011)

Do people where full face with chin bars for xc mtn biking? I wanna upgrade my standard 5 yr old mtn bike helmet


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

ajcjr said:


> Do people where full face with chin bars for xc mtn biking? I wanna upgrade my standard 5 yr old mtn bike helmet


Don't worry about other people. If you want to wear a full face and/or chin bar go ahead and wear it.


----------



## Raidmagic (Mar 7, 2016)

I've been thinking about it a lot lately myself. I think I'll be checking that MET out.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

ajcjr said:


> Do people where full face with chin bars for xc mtn biking? I wanna upgrade my standard 5 yr old mtn bike helmet


I do. Let me ask you, what is so magical about XC riding that you can't crash and land face first?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I like my MET, been riding it for 2 seasons now.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Yep, I've been riding them for at least five years. Got an old one and a new one.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd hate to ride in a proper DH full face, they just look heavy bulky and not breathable enough.


Any riding anywhere could cause a stack into the jaw.
I guess in XC riding you aren't traveling as fast in such a downhill direction with rocks roots sticking out trying to throw you off, less chance of that happening in XC based tracks compared to DH based tracks.

Same as why road riders wear basic protection, as the only reason you'd really come off is because of someone else.


----------

